
Show HN: A system for freelancers to get paid on time - tollie93
https://www.freelancerprotocol.com/?hn
======
tollie93
Hey Hackers! It’s 2020 and yet getting paid (especially on time) is still a
_major_ issue for freelancers.

In the UK where I'm based, freelancers spend 7.5% of their time chasing
payments, and roughly another 7.5% doing work they won’t end up getting paid
for. That’s 1.5 hours a day wasted if you work 10-hour days!

I've come up with a process for freelancers to get paid on time, every time.
Freelancer Protocol
([https://www.freelancerprotocol.com/](https://www.freelancerprotocol.com/))
is the web app I've built around it, enabling any freelancers and their
clients to use that process.

Here's how it works:

1\. Projects are broken down into intermediary steps - we call them
milestones. A milestone has a deliverable and a price, as well as a start and
end date.

2\. We (a third party) charge the client when each milestone starts and pay
the freelancer when it ends, given the deliverable is marked as delivered by
the deadline.

It’s brand new so I’d love to hear your feedback on both the landing page and
the actual product.

Thanks for checking it out!

Elliot

------
gus_massa
Is there a recomended length for the milestones inside the site? (I think the
best option is 1 or 2 weeks.)

~~~
tollie93
I've seen it work best when it's at least a couple of days!

